# Buying mid-price men's clothing in Dublin.



## pingin (22 Nov 2019)

There's a family event coming up soon and I need to buy some clothes for it. I hate shopping for clothes as I never know what I want or what suits me. I hate going to the big shops because there's never anybody to help you.

My budget is not too big. Can anyone recommend a mid-price men's shop in Dublin where you can actually speak to staff and get advice?

Thank you.


----------



## Andrew365 (22 Nov 2019)

Can recommend Baumler on Dawson Street.


----------



## elcato (22 Nov 2019)

Andrew365 said:


> Can recommend Baumler on Dawson Street.


I doubt anywhere on Dawson street would fit a tight budget but I can't say I shopped there nor checked their prices.


----------



## pingin (22 Nov 2019)

Andrew365 said:


> Can recommend Baumler on Dawson Street.


Thanks Andrew365. The prices look a bit steep, as elcato said.


----------



## Buddyboy (22 Nov 2019)

The first thing you need to do is tell us what your actual budget is. One persons not-too-big budget can be another persons extravagant budget. And the second thing is to give us an idea of what you need.  Is it shoes, socks, belt, suit, shirt, tie or just trousers and shirt?
And finally, if you have the time, and based on the answer to the second question above, let us know what you already have. For example, if it's a high-end wedding and you don't have a suit,  or if it's casual and you already have a nice shirt/tie but need something to go with it.

And also, what's "soon", is it before or after Christmas (sales possibilities may change the answer you get).

And almost forgot, your age. a 20 year old will have a very different idea of style/value to a 50 year old (me )

Have faith, I believe there are a lot of sartorially savvy subscribers to this site.


----------



## Pugmister (22 Nov 2019)

Not a bricks and mortar store but in terms of price and quality you will be hard pushed to surpass suitsupply. Shipping is quick and returns and customer service are excellent. The customer service through whatsapp are very helpful regarding sizes


----------



## pingin (22 Nov 2019)

Buddyboy said:


> The first thing you need to do is tell us what your actual budget is. One persons not-too-big budget can be another persons extravagant budget. And the second thing is to give us an idea of what you need.  Is it shoes, socks, belt, suit, shirt, tie or just trousers and shirt?
> And finally, if you have the time, and based on the answer to the second question above, let us know what you already have. For example, if it's a high-end wedding and you don't have a suit,  or if it's casual and you already have a nice shirt/tie but need something to go with it.
> 
> And also, what's "soon", is it before or after Christmas (sales possibilities may change the answer you get).
> ...



Hello Buddyboy,
It's a christening and I'm the godfather! It's next week. I was thinking in terms of trousers, shirt, jacket and tie. I need to update my wardrobe anyway, so this is a good excuse.

My budget is around €200–300.

I'm in my mid fifties and a bit overweight!


----------



## pingin (22 Nov 2019)

Pugmister said:


> Not a bricks and mortar store but in terms of price and quality you will be hard pushed to surpass suitsupply. Shipping is quick and returns and customer service are excellent. The customer service through whatsapp are very helpful regarding sizes


Thanks Pugmister. I'll have a look at that too.


----------



## noproblem (22 Nov 2019)

If you were in Galway I'd give high recommendation to Corless Menswear at the top of Dominic St (I think). I see you're in Dublin so why not go to one of the suit hire places, I find them brilliant and they usually do a lot more than suits, etc.


----------



## pingin (22 Nov 2019)

noproblem said:


> If you were in Galway I'd give high recommendation to Corless Menswear at the top of Dominic St (I think). I see you're in Dublin so why not go to one of the suit hire places, I find them brilliant and they usually do a lot more than suits, etc.



Good idea noproblem. Never thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (22 Nov 2019)

M&S would be a decent bet


----------



## bcol1 (23 Nov 2019)

If you were willing to travel to Carlow, there is a shop called Detail Menswear, you'll get a 3 piece suit, shirt and tie for just under 300. More casual wear too. Great staff and service, we got suits there this year so I'd highly reccommend them, they did any alterations too. Not connected, just satisfied customer.


----------



## odyssey06 (23 Nov 2019)

I shop in MS myself but I think the OP is looking for some fit guidance etc and at least in Dublin you wouldnt get much of that i.e. personal attention from staff.

Maybe Best menswear - they would be mid price range and you would get more shopping assistance. 
This will give you a idea of what they have. 
And if you have One4All vouchers you are trying to off load bring them too!








						Best Menswear | Casual & Formal Men's Clothing | Ireland
					

Discover our Wide Range of Formal and Causal Men's Clothing From Designer brands including Tommy Hilfiger, Hugo Boss, Calvin Klein and Marco Capelli. Shop Now for Free Delivery over £70.



					www.bestmenswear.ie


----------



## garbanzo (23 Nov 2019)

Paddy Sheary’s in Clarendon St. He’s my go to man for stuff. He’s excellent and the quality but more importantly the fitting is always done really well.


----------



## Blackrock1 (23 Nov 2019)

Unless things have changed he would be out of the ops budget no ?




garbanzo said:


> Paddy Sheary’s in Clarendon St. He’s my go to man for stuff. He’s excellent and the quality but more importantly the fitting is always done really well.


----------



## lledlledlled (24 Nov 2019)

I would second the above recommendation for Best Menswear. Also try Diffneys. 

Both have multiple branches and are great in terms of advice and quality vs price. Like any service, you'll get better attention if you call during off-peak periods.


----------



## Buddyboy (25 Nov 2019)

NoProblem's idea is a good one (hadn't thought of it myself either).
If you only need a suit for the odd occasion, e.g. twice a year, then renting one could be a good idea. It would be a lot cheaper, you get a very good fitting/measuring/recommendation service, and you could just buy the shirt and possibly tie if you need to.


----------



## noproblem (25 Nov 2019)

Buddyboy said:


> NoProblem's idea is a good one (hadn't thought of it myself either).
> If you only need a suit for the odd occasion, e.g. twice a year, then renting one could be a good idea. It would be a lot cheaper, you get a very good fitting/measuring/recommendation service, and you could just buy the shirt and possibly tie if you need to.


Believe it or not you can get the shoes and shirt/tie with the hire suit and better still they keep your size on their books. Helps  you stay in shape.


----------



## pingin (25 Nov 2019)

Hello everyone,
First of all, thanks to everyone for the replies and the great suggestions. I'll follow up on all of them in the future.

In the end I discovered that Dehenhams have a personal shopper service. I made a booking with the Blackrock branch and went there yesterday afternoon. Emma was the personal shopper and she couldn't have been more helpful or patient. She even had an outfit ready for me when I arrived. 

I got a shirt, jacket, two pairs of trousers (even though I went in for one pair!), a belt and a pair of shoes for €244. The shoes were reduced in price. The style was more daring than what I would have chosen myself but that's not a bad thing as I tend to be too conservative. Very happy with the price and the service. I would highly recommend Debenhams personal shopper service.


----------



## Buddyboy (25 Nov 2019)

Great result pingin. Having two pairs of trousers with one jacket is always a good idea, the trousers will wear out faster than the jacket in any suit.  
A suggestion, after you wear the suit, hang it up in the bathroom while you are having a shower. It's much better for the fabric than dry cleaning.  If you have, or know someone with a garment steamer all the better.

Who knows, this could be the start of a daring new wardrobe.

And Debenhams normally have a rail or two of  clothes greatly reduced in price. I have picked up the odd shirt or trousers pretty cheaply. Just make sure you need it and it fits, not just that it is cheap.


----------



## pingin (25 Nov 2019)

Buddyboy said:


> Great result pingin. Having two pairs of trousers with one jacket is always a good idea, the trousers will wear out faster than the jacket in any suit.
> A suggestion, after you wear the suit, hang it up in the bathroom while you are having a shower. It's much better for the fabric than dry cleaning.  If you have, or know someone with a garment steamer all the better.
> 
> Who knows, this could be the start of a daring new wardrobe.
> ...



A good tip there. Yes, I was surprised by Debenhams, because I'd always thought of them as being very expensive. As for a new wardrobe, the young woman in the shop even said I looked 'dapper'! I've been called many things before but never dapper. I must say it's a nice feeling to dress up in new clothes. I had let things go over the last few years.


----------



## noproblem (25 Nov 2019)

Haven't been dressed by a woman in a long long time, well done pingin and bet all your boyhood dreams have come true. Good when posters come back and tell us how they got on, always a help for someone


----------



## pingin (25 Nov 2019)

noproblem said:


> Haven't been dressed by a woman in a long long time, well done pingin and bet all your boyhood dreams have come true. Good when posters come back and tell us how they got on, always a help for someone



Thanks noproblem. Yes, I think the women have the edge when it comes to choosing suitable clothes. Boyhood dreams indeed! Now, if I could meet a suitable woman...but that's a different problem altogether!


----------



## noproblem (25 Nov 2019)

There are establishments that could suffice your requirements in that area of masculinity as well but maybe not on AAM.


----------



## elcato (26 Nov 2019)

pingin said:


> I got a shirt, jacket, two pairs of trousers (even though I went in for one pair!), a belt and a pair of shoes for €244


Maybe I'm way off here but i would have thought the breakdown of this would be max 2 x €35 for trousers, €60/70 jacket, €10 belt and reduced shoes of about €50 = €200 but I'm no dapper dan


----------



## beautfan (26 Nov 2019)

pingin said:


> Thanks noproblem. Yes, I think the women have the edge when it comes to choosing suitable clothes. Boyhood dreams indeed! Now, if I could meet a suitable woman...but that's a different problem altogether!


Delighted for you. Sounds like a great service. You'd think the personal shopping service would mean spend more. 

Enjoy the day. And wear the clothes. Don't be keeping them for occasions.


----------



## pingin (16 Dec 2019)

elcato said:


> Maybe I'm way off here but i would have thought the breakdown of this would be max 2 x €35 for trousers, €60/70 jacket, €10 belt and reduced shoes of about €50 = €200 but I'm no dapper dan


Around €222. I liked the trousers so much that I bought two pairs!


----------



## pingin (16 Dec 2019)

beautfan said:


> Delighted for you. Sounds like a great service. You'd think the personal shopping service would mean spend more.
> 
> Enjoy the day. And wear the clothes. Don't be keeping them for occasions.


I was very surprised by the person shopping service. Not sure how much time they'd spend with you if you were really choosy. I've left the old wardrobe slip a bit in recent times but wearing nice new clothes gave me a real confidence boost. Maybe the women would notice me now!


----------



## Buddyboy (16 Dec 2019)

Hi Pingin,
they always notice you...... you just want them to notice you in a *good *way

And if you snag one, they then notice when other women notice you in a good way from then on.


----------



## pingin (16 Dec 2019)

Buddyboy said:


> Hi Pingin,
> they always notice you...... you just want them to notice you in a *good *way
> 
> And if you snag one, they then notice when other women notice you in a good way from then on.


Yes, life is complicated!


----------



## elcato (16 Dec 2019)

pingin said:


> I was very surprised by the person shopping service.


I like the idea but the suspicious side of me thinks that she could have suggested you buy tweed socks and you would have done so on her recommendation. At the end of the day she works for the shop not for you. I'm a sucker for this too by the way.


----------



## Early Riser (16 Dec 2019)

elcato said:


> I'm a sucker for this too by the way.


 
Flattery from a young woman -  aren't we all?


----------



## pingin (16 Dec 2019)

elcato said:


> I like the idea but the suspicious side of me thinks that she could have suggested you buy tweed socks and you would have done so on her recommendation. At the end of the day she works for the shop not for you. I'm a sucker for this too by the way.


I was a bit suspicious myself but willing to try something new. The alternative—based on past experience—was that I would wander aimlessly through twenty shops, not get anything and go home frustrated and depressed! 

A little bit surprised that she had an outfit chosen for me already, without having seen what I looked like. She does of course work for the shop but I don't suppose they want to have an unhappy customer either. She was genuinely helpful and chose things that were within my budget. As I said, I would probably never have made the same choices but it was good to be encouraged to go outside my comfort zone.

What I really need is a permanent personal shopper but that's another story!


----------

